# flatheads



## bill dowler (Apr 8, 2004)

hey guys just thought id let you know that the shad are spawning at senecaville, and people are catching several big flatheads.....


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## katfishmcgraw (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't fish anywhere near senacaville but would like to know where the shad generally spawn at. Also, are you talking about seneca lake?


----------



## KatManDEW (May 19, 2004)

Everyone knows there ain't no flatheads up in them there parts


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to OGF KatManDEW!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I have heard alot about Mr Wise, and Saw alot of his pics..Welcome to the site and post often!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Be sure to release those big ones.......to fight another day


----------



## bill dowler (Apr 8, 2004)

yes seneca lake....the shad spawn in the heads of all of the bigger coves


----------



## Bassmastr (Jun 8, 2004)

There's some flats in there


----------

